# Victory V3 Pink



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

It has almost been a year since my sister-in-law passed away...and since my brother is suffering from Stage IV cancer...I have decided to put my money where my mouth is when it comes to supporting cancer projects. I just purchased a dozen V3 Pink 400's...they should be arriving next week sometime.

I want to know how do these shoot? I have heard the finish is extremely slick...what about durability? If they are durable I will purchase a couple dozen more...while I will only wear a pink shirt if it has a ribbon on it...I will shoot pink arrows all day.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ManOfKnight said:


> It has almost been a year since my sister-in-law passed away...and since my brother is suffering from Stage IV cancer...I have decided to put my money where my mouth is when it comes to supporting cancer projects. I just purchased a dozen V3 Pink 400's...they should be arriving next week sometime.
> 
> I want to know how do these shoot? I have heard the finish is extremely slick...what about durability? If they are durable I will purchase a couple dozen more...while I will only wear a pink shirt if it has a ribbon on it...I will shoot pink arrows all day.


My thoughts and prayers are with you and your Sister in law. I will pray for your brother. My Parents and I have Battled with cancer. I know the ups an downs. 

I have used victory arrows Arrows for roughly two years now. A good season with the Pink Victory arrows. I love them for hunting. They are much easier to see and recover. They are very durable and fly great. Depending on your target, i recommend that you buy a Arrow puller. The plastic coating can sometimes be hard to grasp and pull, specially if your hands are sweaty. Plus You don't want to bend the shafts. It all depends on your target and how easy it is to pull Arrows.because its harder to see cracks....makes sure you do the bend test once in awhile and listen for cracking. I have never had a Victory Pink arrow crack on me....But i always play it safe.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

I will be shooting them into a cheap block target with a blob blocker. Unfortunately the Omen can put a hurting on my block if I shoot straight into it...so I use my old target in front.

So you used them for hunting? Nice...I am going to use them for that as well. I am hoping the spine are extremely close to .400 as I need .400...for my 60 pound Omen.


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

They are very consistent shafts. I use them for my hunting/3d arrows. That pink coating is not as "slick" as you may think. I had to wax the ends when I was shooting at bales since the micro pores in the coating would hold onto the hay like glue. After I waxed them I've had no issues.


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

My wife just finished off her last arrow out of a half dozen she bought in December. I will say they hold up pretty darn well as long as you don't hit a tree . Seriously though they are good arrows, very consistent and the couse they support couldn't be better.


----------

